# herping, pond dipping and bugging!



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

This Saturday:

I am spending the day with my mate doing some:

Pond dipping
Herping
And bugging (if that's what you call it)

We done some today at the RSPB bird sanctuary at 
Loch Winnoch.

( The RSPB: Lochwinnoch )

and it was really enjoyable and because everyone
knows that i keep reptiles, amphibian and inverts,
they kept coming to me with stuff like millipedes,
centipedes, snails, tadpoles and other stuff!

The pond there if FULL of life and i caught:
Water Snails
Tadpoles (with legs)
Tiny Newt

and my favorite:
Water Tiger

which looks like this:
http://www.royalalbertamuseum.ca/natural/insects/bugsfaq/pics/img0014.jpg

They are like under water praying mantis.
Quite big and they kept eating the tadpoles.

I don't have any pictures of anything but when i go this
Saturday it will be better cos ill have a camera, it will
only be us 2, so no one upsetting the water.

so cya. look forward to Saturdays pictures....
​


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i saw a water scorpion last weekend... some children had been pond dipping at the london wetlands centre with the education team and i wandered along. i'd never seen one before.

i was amazed at the amount of creatures fished out - some barely visible.

have fun with your dipping.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

laurencea said:


> i saw a water scorpion last weekend... some children had been pond dipping at the london wetlands centre with the education team and i wandered along. i'd never seen one before.
> 
> i was amazed at the amount of creatures fished out - some barely visible.
> 
> have fun with your dipping.



thank you 

im going tommorow


----------

